# Guess who i'm getting a kit from :O



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well i contacted a guy, who told me about a guy, who lives an hours drive from me. Finally a local good breeder. And who is this breeder? John Wiens. 2002 World Champion with rolling kits. Thats why i was asking what Uzbeck tumblers are. He has agreed to either breed me a whole kit by next year (most likely rollers) or i can get 8-10 Uzbeck tumblers from him. Now i was looking for great pigeons and i'm finally getting them  I really wanna see his loft and birds :| I'll take pictures when ever i go get them. I heard he was considerate towards young fanciers (He started flying them at like the age of 8-10 too) and now i know its true


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm happy to hear that, I know how excited you must be about getting such wonderful birds.

PLEASE do share pics when you get them.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup...i can get a young kit from him, grand daughters and grandsons of his champion winning kit of 2002 that got him the 2002 world champ title for $300. Would be $500 but he lowered the price because i'm young. I just hope someday i have a lot of pigeons so that i can help new flyers


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gurbir said:


> Yup...i can get a young kit from him, grand daughters and grandsons of his champion winning kit of 2002 that got him the 2002 world champ title for $300. Would be $500 but he lowered the price because i'm young.* I just hope someday i have a lot of pigeons so that i can help new flyers *



I think that is a wonderful thought, and hope your pigeons will bring you alot of joy and happiness.


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, do you know how i can contact John Wiens? I just started to keep Uzbek tumbelers myself, and i am 15, satrted to keep them when i was 14, i never keept pigeons, so this is my first time, and i need some help. I would love to meet John Wiens, so he could at least give me some tips and maybe if he could breed me a kit. Or if i could buy a pair from him. I would really like some quallity birds because the birds i heve right now were never trained to fly well. And i would be more than happy to take any tips from you guys, Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey man,
I see your in Canada. If your willing to ship Jay Lucarelli(Toronto Flying Roller Club) has amazing rollers. He's in the Toronto area. By buddy brought in a group of breeding stock from him and they are amazing birds. World cup stock as well. Worth checkin out


----------



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

No, im not in Canada, I live in Washington U.S.A. Does he sell the birds or does he sometimes gives the birds out to beginners? And i thought he lived around the West side of Canada.


----------

